# DUMBO REX MOUSE!



## charlie2e1dxy

we breed mice and have just had an unexpected baby which is rex and resembles a dumbo rat ie ears lower down and stick out sideways.

We have never actually seen a dumbo mouse before has anybody else?

  We are really excited as we have been breeding mice for years and this was a total surpise.


----------



## SarahY

I dreamt about a blue dumbo mouse last night! It was in our local Jolley's pet shop. Please show us pictures, it's loppy ears looked adorable in my dream 

Sarah xxx


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

here is a picture of her


----------



## Maplewood Stud

oh now thats sweet :love1 x


----------



## Cait

I bred a dumbo astrex once, again a complete random occurance. I wonder if it has something to do with the genes for curly fur... I reccomend keeping her and breeding her back to her father to see if any more are produced.


----------



## april

Oh my gosh, she is so cute! I have never heard of a dumbo mouse, but I was just thinking about it yesturday if there is just such thing


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

MouseBreeder said:


> I bred a dumbo astrex once, again a complete random occurance. I wonder if it has something to do with the genes for curly fur... I reccomend keeping her and breeding her back to her father to see if any more are produced.


thanks for that weve had loads of people telling us off about producing a dumbo as it is a deformity and has no future!


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

april said:


> Oh my gosh, she is so cute! I have never heard of a dumbo mouse, but I was just thinking about it yesturday if there is just such thing


thanks for your reply i would of kept some back for you if i am able to get any further litters but im in the uk :lol:


----------



## x.Laura.x

awwwh they are gorgeous!!! i have dumbo ratties, didn't know you could get dumbo mice. Very cute!! :love1


----------



## april

charlie2e1dxy said:


> thanks for your reply i would of kept some back for you if i am able to get any further litters but im in the uk :lol:


haha thanks. Maybe if I am ever in the UK and you have some, I can get some xD


----------



## julieszoo

charlie2e1dxy said:


> thanks for that weve had loads of people telling us off about producing a dumbo as it is a deformity and has no future!


When dumbo rats first arrived in the UK they caused a huge uproar in the fancy, with some of the long established breeders calling them deformed, refusing to judge them, and saying they would never amount to anything. Must be about 10 years on now and they are fully standardised, and have won top honours at shows. So good luck! Establishing a new variety is not for the faint hearted, especially if it is a contentious one


----------



## april

Yeah I really hope there startes to be dumbo mice... If there ever is I would love to have some


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

thanks for the positive replies as elsewhere ive been called unethical etc etc on the the so called "FUN MOUSE" forum which in reality is "NO FUN AT ALL" forum. If you have a different idea to them then its unethical!

Be great if there could be lots of dumbo mice in years to come as they are so cute and especially if it came from my line


----------



## Cait

Have you got a photo next to a normal mouse? That would be interesting.


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

MouseBreeder said:


> Have you got a photo next to a normal mouse? That would be interesting.


----------



## Cait

That shows the ears well. How old is the mouse? Protect her well until she's 12 weeks old :lol: If you can reproduce her I would think they'd be popular as pets much like the rats are. I personally much prefer top eared rats (and mice) but I don't have a problem with the dumbos like some do. I think as long as the health of the animal is not affected, and dumbos don't seem to suffer anything different to normal rats that I'm aware of, then go for it. Out of interest at what age did the position of the ears become apparent? Could you tell as a pinkie or did it not seem obvious until the mouse was older? I am just wondering if you'd be able to tell in the nest so you could cull any top eared babies from the litter in future.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Im not a fan but itd be really interesting to see if they take off


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

MouseBreeder said:


> That shows the ears well. How old is the mouse? Protect her well until she's 12 weeks old :lol: If you can reproduce her I would think they'd be popular as pets much like the rats are. I personally much prefer top eared rats (and mice) but I don't have a problem with the dumbos like some do. I think as long as the health of the animal is not affected, and dumbos don't seem to suffer anything different to normal rats that I'm aware of, then go for it. Out of interest at what age did the position of the ears become apparent? Could you tell as a pinkie or did it not seem obvious until the mouse was older? I am just wondering if you'd be able to tell in the nest so you could cull any top eared babies from the litter in future.


She is about 6 weeks and we couldn't tell at birth that her ears were different!

We only noticed about a week ago whilst cleaning the cage out!
We will try and breed from her but won't be selling the babies until we are sure there are no health issues!


----------



## julieszoo

If the ear development is like that of rats, you should be able to spot the dumbos at a few days, the ears point downwards rather then upwards while they are closed against the head, and viewed from above they begin to open outwards more after a few more days. I imagine the mouse fancy would be as resistent as the rat fancy were, but then again hairless mice are not allowed at uk shows are they are plenty of people breed them for pet....


----------



## NaomiR

I think they're totally beautiful and I would love one, or two, or three oh blow it I would love a whole colony of them :lol:

Let us know how this little project continues and I'll also be sure to look out for them in my astrex / texel breeding 

Darling little creatures well done


----------



## vickyholt13

its so cute i agree if its fit and healthy whats the problem def breed from her, i no i would love dumbo eared mice. i really love dumbo rats and have always wanted one but having lots of family members hating rats i can't so a dumbo mouse would be the next best thing. good look with them.


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

:mrgreen: Thanks Vicky!


----------



## WillowDragon

I would definately be interested if it turns out there are no health issues! she is totally adorable! <3 <3

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY

How is the little dumbo rex doing?

Sarah xxx


----------

